# Anwesenheit einer Kiste in sicherer Technik erfassen



## element. (13 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Maschine soll die Anwesenheit einer Materialkiste (Kunststoff) in sicherer Technik erkennen.
Wenn die Kiste da ist, ist der Eingriff in die Maschine verhindert, und nur dann dürfen sich Teile bewegen.

Ich habe zuerst nach kapazitiven Sensoren mit Sicherheit gesucht. Gibts wohl nur von Turck und da nur in NAMUR Technik, das bekomme ich nicht auf meine Safety SPS, da Turck auch keine passenden Auswertegeräte dazu hat.

Dann habe ich mir mechanische Positionsschalter mit Rollenhebel angesehen.
Da sind aber immer nur die ÖFFNER-Kontakte zwangsöffnend und Safety-geeignet.
Ich bräuchte aber safety- Schließer (Anwesende Kiste betätigt den Schalter).
Das scheint es nicht zu geben. Die Zwangsöffnung der Öffner soll wohl dazu dienen, dass die Betätigungskraft eventuell verschweißte Kontakte auseinanderschieben kann (was natürlich bei einer Safety-SPS nicht mehr vorkommen kann).
Könnte man zwei Rollenhebelschalter an der Kiste setzen, bei beiden den Schließer auswerten und Fehlerausschluss machen, weil von safety SPS versorgt??

Lichtvorhang/Gitter geht auch nicht. Kiste unterbricht Lichtschranke -> sicherer AUS Zustand. Brauche es umgekehrt.

Kann mir jemand einen Denkanstoß geben, wie ich die Anwesenheit der Kiste in sicherer Technik bekomme?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

Es gibt zwangsgeführte Rollenhebel mit Öffner- und Schliesserkontakt.
Damit kannst du auf antivalente Eingänge gehen. 2 Stück davon dann auf einen Zweihand-Baustein.


----------



## Mecha2312 (13 Oktober 2022)

Ich habe es auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, bin aber der Meinung, dass einer der gängigen Sensorik-Anbieter das mit Standard-Lichtschranken macht. ggf. Spezielle auswertemodule dazu.
Habe da eine Applikation Zuführung von Verpackungskartons in eine Maschine gesehen, wo der Kartonstapel selbst als trennende Schutzeinrichtung diente.


----------



## element. (13 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt zwangsgeführte Rollenhebel mit Öffner- und Schliesserkontakt.
> Damit kannst du auf antivalente Eingänge gehen. 2 Stück davon dann auf einen Zweihand-Baustein.


Hallo Blockmove,
das habe ich so auch gesehen, aber nach meinem Verständnis ist nur der Öffnerkontakt zwangsöffnend. Das reicht?
Du meinst dann diese Schaltung? (Beispiel Pnoz S6 Zweihandrelais) nur eben S1 und S2 je als Rollenhebelschalter?


----------



## Mecha2312 (13 Oktober 2022)

Hab gefunden was ich meinte :





__





						Absicherung des Kartonmagazins | SICK
					






					www.sick.com


----------



## element. (13 Oktober 2022)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Hab gefunden was ich meinte :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super danke, schau ich mir an. Liest sich passend


----------



## Blockmove (13 Oktober 2022)

element. schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> das habe ich so auch gesehen, aber nach meinem Verständnis ist nur der Öffnerkontakt zwangsöffnend. Das reicht?
> Du meinst dann diese Schaltung? (Beispiel Pnoz S6 Zweihandrelais) nur eben S1 und S2 je als Rollenhebelschalter?


Ich habe normale Rollenhebel (Euchner) verwendet. Sind sicherheitstechnisch eigentlich Standard-Bauelemente.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Oktober 2022)

> Ich habe normale Rollenhebel (Euchner) verwendet. Sind sicherheitstechnisch eigentlich Standard-Bauelemente.



Die Sicherheit verlangt dabei aber ausdrücklich, dass sie mechanisch geführt werden müssen beim Öffnen der Tür. In der Verangenheit wurden sie gerne beim Schließen der Tür (zwangs-)geführt und beim Öffnen der Tür nur per Feder in "Auf" Stellung gebracht. Diese Gefahr sehe ich bei den Kisten auch.
Wäre denn sichergestellt, dass zwei getrennte Schalter mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig betätigt werden?


----------



## UMI- (14 Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
wir lösen solche Anforderungen oft in dem wir die Kisten mit einem Sicherheitsschalter abfragen, also den Betätiger an die Kiste schrauben.


----------



## element. (17 Oktober 2022)

element. schrieb:


> Super danke, schau ich mir an. Liest sich passend



Sick Safeguard Detector wäre super passend, leider 8 Monate Lieferzeit.
Gibts das noch von anderen?

Ich hätte gern Betätiger oder Metallplättchen an die Kisten geschraubt aber der Kunde hat tausende davon. Leider ausgeschlossen.
Die Teile in den Kisten sind sortiert, also auch kein "schnelles Umschütten".


----------



## Matze001 (27 Oktober 2022)

Mach doch mal ne Skizze wie der mechanische Aufbau um die Kiste herum aussieht!

Vielleicht kann man ja mit nem kleinen Lichtgitter "vor" der Kiste den Eingriff verhindern, selbst wenn keine Kiste da wäre.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Twirl (28 Oktober 2022)

Wäre es möglich mit der Positionierung der Kiste einen Magnetischen Türsicherheitsschalter in Position zu drücken?
Stelle mir das so vor, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, die Kiste wird hingestellt/geschoben und durch das rein drücken wird eine Mechanik nach „hinten/unten/sonstwohin“ geschoben auf der ein Psen o.ä. sitzt. Ggf auf beiden Seiten je 1x montieren um manuelle Betätigung zu erschweren. 
Dann hättest du deinen nötigen high Pegel für die F-SPS sobald die Kiste in Position ist und die Türe „zu“


----------



## element. (29 Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Anmerkung. In die Richtung hab ich auch schon überlegt, kleiner Hebel/Klappe mit Federrückstellung oder durch Schwerkraft rückgestellt, und das betätigt die sichere Sensorik, aber ich denke da kann ich die Zuverlässigkeit nicht berechnen. Also wenn das ding mechanisch hängenbleibt wenn die Kiste rausgezogen wird, dann hätte ich einen gefährlichen Zustand weil die SPS noch denkt, Kiste ist da.


----------



## Twirl (29 Oktober 2022)

um Manipulation zu erschweren würde ich das 2x z.B. auf beiden Seiten oder oben und unten. 
Dann hast du eine Plausibilitätsprüfung. 
Für Federn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, werden auch Standardwerte in den Normen angegeben.
Versuch das mal probeweise in Sistema darzustellen und dann siehst du was die reinen Werte dazu sagen. 
Dann mit deinem Gewissen und den restlichen beteiligten ausmachen. 
Wäre relativ einfach zu lösen und sollte sich von den Kosten her auch im Rahmen halten.


----------



## Martin76 (23 Dezember 2022)

element. schrieb:


> Lichtvorhang/Gitter geht auch nicht. Kiste unterbricht Lichtschranke -> sicherer AUS Zustand. Brauche es umgekehrt.


Servus,
is zwar schon ein bischen her aber vielleicht hilfts trotzdem dem ein oder anderm.
Wir lösen sowas oft mit mit Lichtgitter und einem Mutingsystem. Das sogenannte blanking bieten inzwischen viele Hersteller von Lichtgitter an.
Hier wird definiert welcher Bereich (wieviele Stahlen) unerborchen werden dürfen. Über das Mutingsystem werden dann nur die relevanten Lichtstrahlen deaktiviert. Fa. Omron hat seit längerem sogar das selbstmessende System. Hier wird während des Mutings die Höhe der Kiste ermittelt und entsprechnde Lichtstrahlen deaktiviert. So können auch Kistenstapel mit unterschiedlichen Höhen zugeführt werden. Ein Durchgreifen in den Gefahrenbereich während dem Kistenzuführen ist nicht möglich, da die oberen/evtl. auch unteren Stahlen aktiviert bleiben. Sollte keine Kiste vorhanden sein, ist das komplette Schutzfeld aktiviert. Die Maschine muss zu so zu keinem Zeitpunkt abgeschaltet werden. Selbstverständlich sind hier die entsprechenden Vorgaben einzuhalten (Nachlaufzeitermittlung, Sicherheitsabstände, Sensorabstände, etc.)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## stevenn (23 Dezember 2022)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Ein Durchgreifen in den Gefahrenbereich während dem Kistenzuführen ist nicht möglich, da die oberen/evtl. auch unteren Stahlen aktiviert bleiben.


das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## marscho (23 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> das verstehe ich nicht.


Naja, bei vorhandener Kiste sind nur die notwendigen Strahlen ausgeblendet. Somit wird praktisch kein Muting ausgeführt (womit der Lichtvorhang komplett "gebrückt" wäre), sondern Blanking/Ausblenden. Ein Eingriff oberhalb der Kiste würde erwartungsgemäß dennoch zum Abschalten führen. Ist in der EN62046 recht gut erklärt (Abschnitt keine Ahnung gerade, bin am Handy). Damit lassen sich unter Umständen Sachen wie Pendelklappen/türen einsparen.

Ich habe aber im Gedächtnis, dass bei vorliegender Anwendung die "klassische" Schleusenlösung nicht funktionieren würde, da nichts durchfährt. Deswegen die sichere Messung des Abstands.


----------



## Martin76 (23 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> das verstehe ich nicht.


siehe Bild. Die Strahlen über der Kiste bleiben aktiv und lösen beim Greifen in die Gefahrenstelle aus. Sollte die Kiste vorgeschoben werden um in den Gefahrenbereich zu gelangen, stimmt die zeitliche Abfolge der Mutingsensoren nicht mehr und das LG wird wieder komplett aktiv und löst (z.B.) einen Nothalt aus. Seitliche Abstände müssen natürlich nach Vorgaben passen


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (23 Dezember 2022)

Kannst du an deiner Kunststoff-Kiste einen metallischen Gegenstand montieren? Dann könntest du mit einem induktiven Sensor arbeiten, die gibt's auch 2-kanalig z.B den IFM GF711S.


----------

